# Removing roof



## dulley03 (Jun 11, 2021)

How to remove the roof of a 2002 new holland TN70D.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Dulley03,
The headliner has to come out for the roof to come off. The roof has to come off to get to the evaporator.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hi Dulley03,
> The headliner has to come out for the roof to come off. The roof has to come off to get to the evaporator.


You sure about that (headliner has to come off)??? I know on my Kubota's (which is a different animal), the roof and the headliner are separate and lots of the controls in the cab roof (headliner) are directly bolted to it. Roof removal on my M9's entail removing 8 longer Phillips headed screws that pass through the headliner and the upper ROPS frame to remove the roof, while leaving the headliner attached to the ROPS frame. Removing the headliner on mine would cause a huge mess. I remove mine yearly to clean the evap and heater cores. They tend to get crudded up from fine hay chaff that gets by the cab filter.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The roof can't come off until the headliner is out. FIAT engineering.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like I stated, I wasn't sure as I have Kubota's. Never been all that fond of CNH tractors, I see them regularly when I'm at the dealers picking up net for my CNH baler. I do like New Holland Hay tools however. All I've ever used except for my rake which is a Kuhn Master drive. The Kubota roof is a snap to remove and it's light but bulky. 8 screws and it's off. I did have to replace the gasket last year, that wasn't cheap but the tractor is a 2004 and things do wear out. Had to have the system recharged last year too, guess the 134 peters out after a while. Came out to the farm and did it.  Mine gets so cold it makes my head hurt.

Clean my cores every spring before it's time to get in the field. Do everything, oil changes, grease check the tires, , give them a bath and good to go.


----------

